# Zebra Wood



## myingling (Mar 2, 2015)

Few Zebra wood pots I got spun up Br.Glass-Glass Glass - Slate ..matching strikers

made this sound file sunday was a bit snowy out that day lol

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 2, 2015)

Great looking and sounding pots!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 3, 2015)

Sharp looking calls. The Zebra kind of looks like olive in these pics .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 3, 2015)

Terrific finished product! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice call Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice looking calls. I just got a good size piece of zebra wood. Looking at these makes me want to go out and turn it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 3, 2015)

This stuff does turn nice ,,,, I went to the local cabinet shop to buy some birch for strikers looked on the rack and they had 10 ft board of this ,,, needless to say I didn't have enough cash on me to buy birch when I was paying for the board lol its not to often I find stuff like this local and don't have pay shipping charges

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sweet looking sets. Igot some Zebra but the grains are much wider. They sound awesome even with the muffling of the snow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Very nice Mike!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 6, 2015)

Good sounds Mike-

Reactions: Like 1


----------

